# kinda can taste the soil, WTF?



## kingsofstate (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok guys my first harvest was about a month ago, one Sour D and two Headbands. They have been curing for about a month now in glass jars. They have the PERFECT texture, not dry and crumbly but slightly moist and STICKY as fuck. They also smell GREAT. I smoked a bowl last night and the high was very strong, however It has a slight dirt / soil taste to it. I flushed all plants heavily for two weeks, and in fact I know it was a good flush as you could really see the plants suck up what nutes were left in the leaves by the harvest. So my question is why the slightly dirt after taste? The trim is good, very little leaf at all, smell and texture again is awesome, so what gives? Any suggestions? I want to continuously learn and improve, so I am really trying to figure this one out.. 

some more info.
Grown in soil (happy frog) and I also fed about half strength GH 3 part nutes about every 3rd water, and some hibrix molassas. And please dont say it tastes like dirt because its crap weed, because again I personally know the grower who gave me the clones, and the High is fucking GREAT! The only other thing I used was some neem, but its not a nutty neem oil taste or smell, its a soil taste. Thanks!


----------



## Twohearted (Feb 20, 2013)

Does not sound like a problem to me. I grow in soil and all organic, sometimes certain strains will hold more of an earthy flavor. I have never minded it or considered it a problem. Sounds like you did a great job!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe its just the phenotype. Some strains will have a earthy taste or a sandlewood like taste. I dont know dude is it really that bad.. Soil grown plants always leave that "earthy" taste versus hydro where its all chemical or sweetener taste.


----------



## kingsofstate (Feb 20, 2013)

No its not bad, I mean the high is outstanding, however it definatly has that soil after taste and it bugs the shit out of me. My friends Sour D is very smooth and clean tasting, and thats where I got the clones from. No big deal, jsut trying to improve on the small things ya know what I mean? I have a SD clone about to harvest that I grew in a hempy, so it will be great to compare that taste to see if its still there.


----------



## kingsofstate (Feb 20, 2013)

lol clean and smooth is not the right terms for headband / sour d, as they both have that sour d taste, but thats what I mean, mine dont have that distinctive taste that Im used to in this strain.


----------



## zubey91 (Feb 20, 2013)

How long was the dry ? That happened to me when i started the cure too early, stuck them in too wet ( but not too wet). took longer to dry hence the cure didnt start until most of the moisture was out fom just me buping it. Took triple the normal time?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Feb 20, 2013)

you need to use tasty soil


----------



## Fishslayer420 (Feb 20, 2013)

Psh... I look forward to that dirt taste! Lol


----------



## DeeTee (Feb 20, 2013)

Gotta agree, I've often smoke weed that had that "dirt" taste, I always assumed it was the strain, if you get a great high, what's the problem?


----------



## NW2AZ (Feb 20, 2013)

I love a good dirt undertone on the exhale. Primme


----------



## Slab (Feb 20, 2013)

Mildew in a bsmt can leave an leave an unpleasant aftertaste.


----------



## kingsofstate (Feb 21, 2013)

DeeTee said:


> Gotta agree, I've often smoke weed that had that "dirt" taste, I always assumed it was the strain, if you get a great high, what's the problem?


I am not complaining about the high what so ever, but call me a strange, but to me growing is more than just the high. I want to improve everything, taste, smell, density, yeild, and of course the high. thats just me though, to each his own


----------



## kingsofstate (Feb 21, 2013)

Slab said:


> Mildew in a bsmt can leave an leave an unpleasant aftertaste.


Hmm finally some suggestions on what it might be, and that could be a possibility I guess since I do grow in my basement. I will have to do some more inspections to see any mildew, but I am pretty sure there was none. i am however int he process of remodeling the grow room to filter the incoming air better, and plan to do a complete clean with bleach and what ever else before the next grow. Thanks for that suggestion!


----------



## kingsofstate (Feb 21, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> you need to use tasty soil


hahaha maybe I should put some chocolate syrup in it next time


----------



## kingsofstate (Feb 21, 2013)

really guys I am just trying to capture that unique Sour D taste that I am used to. Its not a bad taste as it is, just wasnt what I was expecting since I have been smoking this strain for some time. I was really just trying to figure out if it was maybe not a good flush, or cure or what ever. It was my first grow so just trying to learn thats all.


----------



## whatsupdoc (Feb 22, 2013)

..........


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Feb 22, 2013)

try switching to coco , coco buds taste so good.


----------



## Frisko (Feb 22, 2013)

Next time use Kool-Aid instead of soil, it will give them a sweet taste of Kool-Aid.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 22, 2013)

If it's an unpleasant dirt smell, it could be the beginning of mold. I doesn't resemble a wet basement smell does it?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 22, 2013)

kingsofstate said:


> I am not complaining about the high what so ever, but call me a strange, but to me growing is more than just the high. I want to improve everything, taste, smell, density, yeild, and of course the high. thats just me though, to each his own


Almost every strain I have run organically has that earthy undertone flavor, but it generally is an aftertaste many find pleasant. The flavor however, should not overwhelm the strain itself...a common problem with hydro when not/improperly flushed.


----------



## bird mcbride (Feb 22, 2013)

Try this...dirt or hydro...prune all the big fan leaves off the selected plants...cut down the selected plants...stick the shoots in RO water for 12hr hps and 12hr darkness. DO NOT LET THEM GO DRY...after the 24hr cycle is complete, remove...finish pruning and hang to dry.


----------



## AnotherDude (Feb 22, 2013)

one strain in particular of mine has this same flavor. i have narrowed it down to the strain. as other strains grown at the same time, with the same waterings, and everything, do not have the flavor. no mold issues. just the way that smoke is. i didnt like it at first, thinking i fucked something up, but it really is good smoke, and everyone else seems to like it just fine, so it has grown on me you might say.


----------



## Slab (Feb 23, 2013)

kingsofstate said:


> Hmm finally some suggestions on what it might be, and that could be a possibility I guess since I do grow in my basement. I will have to do some more inspections to see any mildew, but I am pretty sure there was none. i am however int he process of remodeling the grow room to filter the incoming air better, and plan to do a complete clean with bleach and what ever else before the next grow. Thanks for that suggestion!


an airtight room might be a requirement.

what amazes me is i have smoked tainted bud with freinds and they can't taste it.

shit taste like diesel fuel not sour D.

I saw a grower do complete renovation of his cellar and still could nt get rid of that taste. 

I think you might have a work-around with air control, good luck man.


----------



## kingsofstate (Apr 2, 2013)

Slab said:


> an airtight room might be a requirement.
> 
> what amazes me is i have smoked tainted bud with freinds and they can't taste it.
> 
> ...


Right on man thanks..


And to everyone else I am sold on the cure.. my buds smell and taste FANTASTIC right now! still a slight dirt aftertaste, but very slight, and pleasant. Just started smoking them a couple weeks ago, and man the cure did wonders. Thanks for all the suggestions, I guess the real answer just really came down to the fact that I was smoking them too early, cause the cure for sure improved it. Thanks


----------



## Trichometry101 (Jun 11, 2017)

I just wanted to say, Ive noticed this since getting into indoor growing. Specifically with Sour D genetics. I think some genetics may be predisposed to absorbing differ tastes from the soil. I've had earth strains before. Taste like sugary pea gravel. This was differ.. Pure dirt. I thought it was a heat issue or something. Or a weird local microbial issue, because the inside of the jars get sweaty, when you wipe them you get a weird off putting cheesy smell that comes out of A/c units in the region Im in (never smelled this anywhere else in my life, but i smell it at every soda fountain, car a/c and window unit in Phoenix) 

Another strain this happened with was Sherbet. It tasted exactly like my soil. No sweetness no spice. No terpenes. After the cure, there was absolutely zero trace of soil taste, it had converted into the most amazing "pussy flavored candy " with a bright intoxicating smell. It was the most drastic change I've ever seen from curing. Checking cured buds every week has been an must ever since, but I've still not had anything go from dirt to such crazy desert flavors like that Sherbet. 

As a side note, the Sherbet even took on the color of my soil. It went from straight "dirt weed" to one of the best profiles I've smelled and tasted. Still an ugly brown, not even gold.


----------

